# Need some fly fishing suggestions southern colorado



## Capt.Cook (May 27, 2004)

I will be going on an elk hunt mid oct and would like to spend a couple extra days flly fishing in the area. I will be staying in a little town called Fort Garland in the San Luis valley, Alamosa is a little west of there. I need some info on public access to rivers or streams in the area, not really interested in lakes although there are 5 in that area. I think the Rio Grande flows through there. Red river, NM is a little south of there and would also be an option. I dont want to hire a guide since I'm already paying for the ellk hunt. I just need someone to point me in the right direction with public access and I'll figure out the rest.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Just keep driving west to the Rio Grande between South Fork and Creede. Been fishing there for 50 years, and it is better than ever. Mostly browns, and they will aggressively take streamers this time of year.

There is some gold medal water just west of South Fork. Ask the locals and they will point you in the right direction.

Good luck,

THE JAMMER


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

Go out of South Fork on Hwy149 toward Creede. About 4 or 5 miles out, you will see the Coller management area. This is all gold medal water, so you can only catch and release. Or at least you may as well catch and release. The limit is 2 browns under 12 inches and no keeper rainbows. I fished there 2 weeks ago and caught lots on nice browns up to 26 inches. The river is very low, so the fishing is pretty tuff, but the fish are plentiful. Good luck.


----------



## Trout Laguna (Aug 31, 2007)

Check out Abe's and the Quality Water below the Navajo Dam. rio grande around south fork is also great as mentioned.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Trout Laguna said:


> Check out Abe's and the Quality Water below the Navajo Dam. rio grande around south fork is also great as mentioned.


San Juan would be great, but a pretty long drive.


----------



## Capt.Cook (May 27, 2004)

THE JAMMER said:


> San Juan would be great, but a pretty long drive.


The rainbow in my pic is from the Sa Juan.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

I thought he looked familiar. I caught him about 3 years ago on a size 22 orange midge. Glad to see he's still around.


----------

